# 2 trailer tracks



## vlado hudec (May 30, 2009)

hello everyone,

here is my 2 trailer tracks. Click on "Fallen_Angels" and "The Crusade". Thanks for your feedback 



http://www.filefreak.com/public/viewset/177


----------



## vlado hudec (May 31, 2009)

http://www.filefreak.com/public/viewset/279


----------



## Reegs (May 31, 2009)

404 File Deleted?


----------



## vlado hudec (May 31, 2009)

sorry, here is new links..3 tracks now 

http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1244029/Fallen_Angels.mp3
http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1244029/The_Crusade.mp3
http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1244029/Haunted.mp3


----------



## Reegs (May 31, 2009)

Cool! Nice tracks, Vlado. I like the motion and development you've got in the Crusade. They all sit pretty well in the mix department too. Haunted has a great vibe to it too. Nice percussion in the middle!


----------



## vlado hudec (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks man !


----------



## Tag (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, nice pieces. I think the choir sounds a bit synthetic. Maybe sometime youcould add more brasses and louder deep strings (for example on passages like "The Crussade" ~1:20 min) for more bigness? I'm no sure; moreover I'm no pro; it's just my opinion 

Haunted was my favorite piece. At all I liked the "deepness of the sound" in every piece. Soundes very nice and just "full". 

Manu


----------



## vlado hudec (Jun 1, 2009)

Tag @ Mon Jun 01 said:


> Well, nice pieces. I think the choir sounds a bit synthetic. Maybe sometime youcould add more brasses and louder deep strings (for example on passages like "The Crussade" ~1:20 min) for more bigness? I'm no sure; moreover I'm no pro; it's just my opinion
> 
> Haunted was my favorite piece. At all I liked the "deepness of the sound" in every piece. Soundes very nice and just "full".
> 
> Manu



Hello Manu,

I made this pieces olny with 2 GB Ram, so it was fighting instead of composing :lol: ..so I couldn't load all articulations, which I wanted and I had to do some compromises...but I am going to upgrade pc now =o


----------



## Tag (Jun 1, 2009)

May I ask which Lib you use?


----------



## vlado hudec (Jun 1, 2009)

Tag @ Mon Jun 01 said:


> May I ask which Lib you use?



strings - KH Emerald
brass - horns - Project SAM, trombones - KH Emerald, trumpets - KH Emerald and Project Sam

woods - KH Emerald / I use only flute and piccolo/
perc - G -Town, Stormdrum, KH Emerald
choirs - Symphonic Choirs /but without wordbuilder because of Ram/


----------



## Tag (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok, I see. Interesting. I know this ram problem; this made my work stocks sometimes, too. Maybe Symphobia could be a hint for you? I've got just one working-pc with ~ 2-3 gb usable ram; but I've never reached 2 gb with "orchestral-only" projects (symphobia, stormdrum and a bit silver for example).

It's just an report of my experience: since I've got symphobia, compositing orchestral music with my little working-pc is fun again


----------



## vlado hudec (Jun 1, 2009)

Tag @ Mon Jun 01 said:


> Ok, I see. Interesting. I know this ram problem; this made my work stocks sometimes, too. Maybe Symphobia could be a hint for you? I've got just one working-pc with ~ 2-3 gb usable ram; but I've never reached 2 gb with "orchestral-only" projects (symphobia, stormdrum and a bit silver for example).
> 
> It's just an report of my experience: since I've got symphobia, compositing orchestral music with my little working-pc is fun again



I dont have Symphobia, but I listened some tracks and it sound very good. Concerning Ram..2GB is pretty low, when you can use orchestral samples, with some percussion library as Stormdrum and choirs samples. Only choirs eat more than 2 GB of Ram, if you want to use wordbuilder. These days, composers have 3-5 PC's not one, as you and me :lol:


----------

